# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  تأمل معي ..

## العقيق الاحمر

* 
تأملات رمضانية...*



جاء الشهر الفضيل إلينا من جديد ونحن نتمنى فيه ما نتمنى ، جاء هذه المرة والظروف مختلفة في عديد الدول ، وجاء على جيل شاب لأول مرة في عز الصيف ليكون شهر تحمل واختبار حقيقي...رمضان يحتاج وقفة تأملية فكرية إلى ما يقوم به أخرون من وقفات دينية.

*1-* أجمل ما في رمضان أنه يحيي الأمل بتغيير النفس لدى كثيرين ، فأعرف أشخاصاً لا يفكرون بتغيير حياتهم سواء من ناحية إيمانية أو حتى تنظيم وقتهم إلا مع اقتراب رمضان فدوماً يبيتون النية للتغيير والنية نصف الطريق للنجاح وإن كان معظهم يفشلون.

*2-* في رمضان تطفو السلبية على السطح بوضوح ، فيبدأ الكلام المتكرر بانتقاد مسلسلات رمضان والإكثار من الطعام وكأننا لم نلاحظ أن كلام السنين لم يأتِ بنتيجة ، المطلوب هو العمل وليس الكلام .. المطلوب خلق بديل للناس قبل أن تقول لهم اقطعوا عادة لكم فيها سنوات ، والمطلوب تغيير فكر استهلاكي كامل وليس فقط في شهر رمضان.

*3-* أكثر جملة تغيظني في رمضان وأشعر فيها التنفير جداً : " كن ربانياً ولا تكن رمضانياً" ، وكأن في هذه الجملة تقول لك إما كل السنة أو لا تفعل الخير في رمضان وفي هذا سلبية مفرطة ونكران لأسس التغيير التدريجي ، كما أن من يمتلك نفسه ويكن ربانياً في شهر رمضان سيتحول بشكل تلقائي إلى رباني طوال السنة ولكن المشكلة هي هذه الشعارات التي تجعل الناس تستسلم.

*4-* إدارة المبيعات الإعلانية للقنوات الفضائية هي ما تجعل شكل مسلسلات رمضان شريراً للغاية وليس المسلسلات ذاتها ، فعندما تكون أول حلقة من طاش ما طاش سلبية جداً تجاه مدرسة دينية معينة وطريقتها في التفكير ليس الهدف السخرية أو التنفير منها ، لأن مسلسلاً لن يغير وجهة نظر مؤيديها فهم لا يشاهدوه أصلاً ، لكن الفكرة في إثارة الجدل منذ الحلقة الأولى لجلب أكبر عدد من المشاهدين وبالتالي تحقيق مسلسل ناجح.

*5-* البعض ما زال لا يدرك مفهوم حلال وحرام في الدين الإسلامي ، فمنهم من يقول هذا حرام في رمضان!!. وكأن هناك حرام في رمضان وحلال في غيره .. ما يحرم في رمضان ويحلل في غيره هو المفطرات فقط أثناء وقت الصيام!.

*6-* رمضان فرصة ممتاز ليشعر الإنسان بقدرته على كبح جماح نفسه في أمور مختلفة ، أنا أحرص على الاستفادة منه في إعادة هيكلة اليوم زمنياً وأعرف أخرون يستفيدون منه بشكل أخر ، لكن يجب أن لا تفلت نفسك بعده من جديد لأنها كالحصان الجموح إن انطلقت لن تمسكها إلا في رمضان المقبل.

كل عام وأنتم بخير وصياماً مقبولاً إن شاء الله

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> - أجمل ما في رمضان أنه يحيي الأمل بتغيير النفس لدى كثيرين ، فأعرف أشخاصاً لا يفكرون بتغيير حياتهم سواء من ناحية إيمانية أو حتى تنظيم وقتهم إلا مع اقتراب رمضان فدوماً يبيتون النية للتغيير والنية نصف الطريق للنجاح وإن كان معظهم يفشلون



سبحان الله .. اثبتت الدراسات انه الانسان اذا بده يغير عاده فيه .. يقدر يغيرها بـ28 يوم .. 
وطبعا رمضان هو افضل الاشهر لتغيير عادات كثيره بنا .. 
اشكركِ عقيق ..

وكل عام وانتِ بألف خير ..

----------


## (dodo)

شكرا كتير عقيق حلو كتير الموضوع

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> سبحان الله .. اثبتت الدراسات انه الانسان اذا بده يغير عاده فيه .. يقدر يغيرها بـ28 يوم .. 
> وطبعا رمضان هو افضل الاشهر لتغيير عادات كثيره بنا .. 
> اشكركِ عقيق ..
> 
> وكل عام وانتِ بألف خير ..




حبيبتي صديقة أسعدني مرورك والمعلومة المفيدة التي ذكرتيها

كل عام وانتِ إلى الله أقرب  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> شكرا كتير عقيق حلو كتير الموضوع



دودو منورة مواضيعي كالعادة  :Smile: 

ربي لا يحرمني تواجدك يا حلوة 

سعيدة بمرورك غاليتي  :SnipeR (21):

----------


## &روان&

اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع 
فعلا رمضان فرصة ذهبية للانسان 
حتى يلتزم  ويغير كتير من العادات زي ما حكت اختنا صديقة 
ويارب  يكون شهر خير علينا وعليكم والواحد يغير من العادات اللي كان يمارسها ويعتقد انهاخاطئة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع 
> فعلا رمضان فرصة ذهبية للانسان 
> حتى يلتزم  ويغير كتير من العادات زي ما حكت اختنا صديقة 
> ويارب  يكون شهر خير علينا وعليكم والواحد يغير من العادات اللي كان يمارسها ويعتقد انهاخاطئة




فعلا يا روان .. يسلموووو على مرورك الرائع

سعيدة بتواجدك ..  :Smile:

----------

